# Confusion between XBox 360 and Playstation3



## chetan.g (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

From long time I wanted to buy a gaming console.

Now, I wanted to buy but I am really confused weather to go for XBox 360 and Playstation3.

I am a naive in regards with the console thing, and just know that todays latest games are made only to run on consoles and not for PC.

Kindly advice me, which is the best console I should buy. As far as, my friends saying to go with XBox 360, but I want other suggestions too.

Yours experience and feedback really value my purchase.

Regards.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 16, 2013)

wait till November for PS4's release. if its under your budget then buy it or else wait for PS4 price drop. I don't think you will see any Xbox 360 Price drops till next year as Xbox One will be released end of next year in Asia.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> buy pc. *consoles are for 5 year olds.*



Aaaaannndddd... The First Shots are Fired!


----------



## Jripper (Jun 16, 2013)

You really are asking for opinion now?  Now? When the last of us has been released?  Get the ps3 now if you can't wait.

If you can wait,and we all suggest that you do, then wait for the ps4 to release and then get that.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> buy pc. consoles are for 5 year olds.



Buddy , better change that post or there's going to be a war here. You will get banned for posting inflammatory comments. By the way, on the " how did you come to know of digit " thread , your answer " searching for a forum to troll on " gives the impression that your hear to cause trouble.

Shiva


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

it is my opinion that is all. I consider pc as a better platform for gaming than either of those consoles. If i can convince op to that than why not. Just here to discuss pro and cons. Does not mean i want to start a flame war.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

The same thing happened around a week ago. It turned into an all out war between consoles. That thread was locked due to that.Some members here are very passionate about consoles. They will not leave you I'd you make such comments. I, for one, am neutral. I haven't played a lot on consoles so I can't give my opinion.

Shiva


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 16, 2013)

OP it's quite difficult for us to assist you if you don't tell us about your preferences. What's your budget? What sort of games do you like? How important is the online experience for you?

As far as my opinion is concerned, you should undoubtedly go for the PS3. The 360's library is somewhat bland when compared to the PS3's, not only in terms of quality, but variety as well. You are bound to find something in almost every genre on the PS3.

As far as online is concerned, the PS3's online store needs some work. However, the 360's online community is notorious for being one of the most poisonous places on the web. As far as the paid online experience is concerned, PS3 wins hands down. You NEED Xbox Live for multiplayer, and even after paying $60 a year, you get an advertisement riddled experience. In contrast, you don't need PS+ for multiplayer, but getting PS+ means you get a couple of games FREE each month, and these games remain in your library provided you remain a PS+ subscriber.

And for all the praise the PS4 is getting, I would advise against buying a console on launch, unless there is a launch title you are crazy about. It's best to wait for ~1 year after the launch, for the prices to go down a bit, and letting the console library develop.

P.S. I just realized this sounds like an advertisement for the PS3, but trust me, unless COD is all you want to play, the PS3 is a much better choice.



varun004 said:


> buy pc. consoles are for 5 year olds.



I am eager for more of your insightful analysis.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> buy pc. consoles are for 5 year olds.



So according to you,* "The Last Of Us"* is for 5 year olds? 
Comments like that don't really justify themselves in a technical forum.

Back your comments with proper justification mate.



chetan.g said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> From long time I wanted to buy a gaming console.
> 
> ...



If you want to buy a console now and want to play some real good exclusives that are a distant dream for pc, go ahead and buy a ps3.
It has a solid library of extremely good titles. Once you decide, we casn also give a list of must play games here.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> And for all the praise the PS4 is getting, I would advise against buying a console on launch, unless there is a launch title you are crazy about. I*t's best to wait for ~1 year after the launch, for the prices to go down a bit, and letting the console library develop.*



Now this is real good advice. Op should consider this comment. Buying a new console at launch is not a great decision and applies for all consoles.
But PS4 till now, appears faultless. The development seems to be quite strong for that platform.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 16, 2013)

^ Yes. That is indeed good advice. Also sony said they will still support the ps3 for 3 more years I guess,so unless you can wait one year to buy a ps4 then get the ps3 now.

And it is a good idea to wait for a while before buying the ps4,not just because of the price drops,but also because there might be bugs and glitches that need to be fixed.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't read the previous posts, but you have three options:

A. Get a PS3 now. Period.
B. Wait for the PS4.
C. Get a Wii U.


----------



## Krow (Jun 17, 2013)

PS3 doubles up as a blu-ray player, so is a good investment overall. I personally prefer the Xbox controller, nothing else against PS3.

Also, don't listen to the PC brigade. Consoles are excellent if you want to game, PCs are obsolete and you just can't keep upgrading every year. Gaming rigs are only for the super rich and the many kids on this forum who will argue endlessly about die size, architecture and forget all about the user. 

PS2 was around for a long time after the launch of PS3, so don't worry about the longevity of the console. 

Last, but most important, if you want a console, get it now. Don't wait for four-five months for a potential price drop. Five months of gaming is totally worth the extra money. Hope that clears your confusion.


----------



## Krow (Jun 17, 2013)

varun004 said:


> it is my opinion that is all. I consider pc as a better platform for gaming than either of those consoles. If i can convince op to that than why not. Just here to discuss pro and cons. Does not mean i want to start a flame war.



Have you read the thread title? Does it say console vs PC? No? Has anyone asked you whether PC is a better platform? No? Then why bring PC into the equation? 

If you do not want to start a flame war, try staying on topic. There are enough threads in Fight Club section on consoles vs PC. Post there.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

Krow said:


> PS3 doubles up as a blu-ray player, so is a good investment overall. I personally prefer the Xbox controller, nothing else against PS3.
> 
> Also, don't listen to the PC brigade. Consoles are excellent if you want to game, PCs are obsolete and you just can't keep upgrading every year. Gaming rigs are only for the super rich and the many kids on this forum who will argue endlessly about die size, architecture and forget all about the user.
> 
> ...



Even though my platform of choice is the PC, I do agree with everything you say.

Only noobs go around touting die sizes, manufacturing processes and architectures as pros for PC gaming. In the end all that matters on PC is "is the system fast enough for [insert resolution and settings here]" and "how much better does it look and/or play than the console version" (basically how much more "fun").

You might have a trillion dollar PC, but in the end at 1080p even a 1.2-.15l PC will comfortably run all games for the next 3 years without hiccups.

@OP: You might want to keep in mind that Blu-rays and DVDs are region locked on the PS3. So if you have any plans to run Blu-ray discs in the future, you might be limited to discs purchased in region C if your PS3 is Indian. For DVD it is a game of roulette. We get discs from all around the world. Some work and some do not.

And if you must wait no matter what, then you might want to look at the upcoming titles (and also the ones already out) on the Wii U.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 17, 2013)

@Chetan.g : Buy PS3  has a whole lot of exclusives like the recently released Last of Us,Killzone 3,Resistance 3,God of War 3,The upcoming Beyond:Two Souls and many more....PS3 also has free Multiplayer,for Xbox you have to pay 2.5k Per year/
It also is a better Media player than xbox because of
Inbuilt Blu-Ray drive
Better User Interface
Ability to store videos on HDD.

And you simply can't get a Good Gaming PC for 23k.
for a gaming PC(CPU/Cabinet and its contents only) your Minimum budget should be 45k


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 17, 2013)

It's best if you wait for PS4. There are rumors that The Last of Us will eventually come to PS4. I'll wager for you to wait. 

We'll all boycott PC for PS4 and there'll be more TDF players to have fun with games on PS4.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

PS3, shut up and give your money!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> PS3, shut up and give your money!!


So you're asking the PS3 to give you it's money? 

I wish that was possible 



Spoiler



I know what you mean. The correct way to phrase it is "PS3. Sony, shut up and take my money!"



Please read content inside spoiler tags before responding.


----------



## Krow (Jun 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> So you're asking the PS3 to give you it's money?
> 
> I wish that was possible
> 
> ...



You read it wrong. What he meant was: PS3, shut up and give your money, chetan.g.

I think he was addressing it to chetan.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

Krow said:


> You read it wrong. What he meant was: PS3, shut up and give your money, chetan.g.
> 
> I think he was addressing it to chetan.



I know he was. But the sentence itself is ambiguous  You need the context.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

lol, look I'm no american or englishman


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> lol, look I'm no american or englishman



Well as Indians we're bound by the laws of the Queen's english so we should try and be as impeccable in our grammar and syntax as possible


----------



## chetan.g (Jun 17, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> OP it's quite difficult for us to assist you if you don't tell us about your preferences. What's your budget? What sort of games do you like? How important is the online experience for you?
> 
> As far as my opinion is concerned, you should undoubtedly go for the PS3. The 360's library is somewhat bland when compared to the PS3's, not only in terms of quality, but variety as well. You are bound to find something in almost every genre on the PS3.
> 
> ...





Extreme Gamer said:


> I haven't read the previous posts, but you have three options:
> 
> A. Get a PS3 now. Period.
> B. Wait for the PS4.
> C. Get a Wii U.





Krow said:


> PS3 doubles up as a blu-ray player, so is a good investment overall. I personally prefer the Xbox controller, nothing else against PS3.
> 
> Also, don't listen to the PC brigade. Consoles are excellent if you want to game, PCs are obsolete and you just can't keep upgrading every year. Gaming rigs are only for the super rich and the many kids on this forum who will argue endlessly about die size, architecture and forget all about the user.
> 
> ...





CommanderShawnzer said:


> @Chetan.g : Buy PS3  has a whole lot of exclusives like the recently released Last of Us,Killzone 3,Resistance 3,God of War 3,The upcoming Beyond:Two Souls and many more....PS3 also has free Multiplayer,for Xbox you have to pay 2.5k Per year/
> It also is a better Media player than xbox because of
> Inbuilt Blu-Ray drive
> Better User Interface
> ...





RCuber said:


> wait till November for PS4's release. if its under your budget then buy it or else wait for PS4 price drop. I don't think you will see any Xbox 360 Price drops till next year as Xbox One will be released end of next year in Asia.



Thanks everyone for your valuable comments and feedback, 

As far as i understood, that Play station 3 consoles are better in terms of Xbox 360, and I should opt PS 3 instead of Xbox 360. 

But, 1} I did not got any comment about the gaming experience with Xbox 360 and Play Station 3 consoles. With regards with their motion sensors.

2} Its true that Playstation supports blu-ray player (blu-ray movies scenario u guys might be knowing) , and aint Xbox 360 supports DVD payer (which is easy to get these days)

3} My minimum budget is around 35K. I really like to play games like COD, Battle field, andGod of War-( i dont know coz i havent yet played), etc. Online presence or multiplayer online games not a preference to me.

4} I do not get the back compatibility funda of the games in these consoles (both X box and PS). Can u please elaborate or kindly give more information about this.

I am new to this console thing. Kindly help . thanks

Regards.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

chetan.g said:


> Thanks everyone for your valuable comments and feedback,
> 
> As far as i understood, that Play station 3 consoles are better in terms of Xbox 360, and I should opt PS 3 instead of Xbox 360.
> 
> ...



1) I've no idea. I hate motion gaming so I never tried it on either platform. I did like some of the Wii (and U) games that involved motion though.
2) Yes. PS3 has Blu-ray funtionality while Xbox only DVD.
3) Decide on the platform before deciding on the games 
4) PS3 is backwards compatible with PS1 Games only. Previously PS2 support was there but with the redesigns and hardware revisions they removed that functionality to make the console cheaper.

I hope this helps.


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 17, 2013)

chetan.g said:


> Thanks everyone for your valuable comments and feedback,
> 
> As far as i understood, that Play station 3 consoles are better in terms of Xbox 360, and I should opt PS 3 instead of Xbox 360.
> 
> ...



Comment about gaming experience differs from gamer to gamer.
Motion gaming is better on the PS3 because of the presence of an actual controller instead of you being the controller. But neither platform has offered an awesome title for using motion control.

Blu-ray is better than any DVD you can get.

You could play PS2 games on the earlier models of PS3. Not an option now.

Get the Sony PlayStation 3™ and you won't regret. If you are waiting, then you can choose between the next gen consoles.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 17, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> Comment about gaming experience differs from gamer to gamer.
> Motion gaming is better on the PS3 because of the presence of an actual controller instead of you being the controller. But neither platform has offered an awesome title for using motion control.
> 
> Blu-ray is better than any DVD you can get.
> ...



youve not heard about heavy rain? 

you arent a gaming fanatic, why worry about backward compatibility. It would be totally reasonable if u had a 100+ original ps2 game collection.



chetan.g said:


> Thanks everyone for your valuable comments and feedback,
> 
> As far as i understood, that Play station 3 consoles are better in terms of Xbox 360, and I should opt PS 3 instead of Xbox 360.
> 
> ...



1. only a few games like heavy rain have properly utilized motion gaming. 

2. DVD's are easier to get, but 2 years down the line you wont find them... blu ray is here to stay and pretty affordable too you can pick up a blu ray movie for about 500 bucks. 

3. the cheapest ps3 will cost you about 12-15k ( 12gb edition without the games ) so you can invest a little in a headset and the rest in games. Look for offers as many of these games are old now. 

4. Backward compatibility is for those who have large libraries of games on the previous console, so if their console stops working someday you arent left without an option to play your game. But trust me, after a point its useless as you neither have the time nor the energy.


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> youve not heard about heavy rain?
> 
> you arent a gaming fanatic, why worry about backward compatibility. It would be totally reasonable if u had a 100+ original PS2 game collection.
> 
> ...



No, I haven't heard about Heavy Rain. I have played the game.

I'm not worried about backward compatibility. I have a PS2.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 17, 2013)

@chetan.g  - A month ago I was looking for options in console gaming as I wanted to try some console exclusives which will never ever surface onto the pc (Yeah I am a hardcore pc gamer, but now i see myself playing more of console games than pc from past 1 month).

2 things that i was looking for was the game list that I would love to play and the support for the console as PS4/XBone were around the corner soon (Now we already know which is coming first and also the better console)

The much important aspect in choosing a console is the game list (unlike what someone said in this thread before) that you want to play because there are exclusives for each of the consoles and you cant play them on the other one apart from the cross platform games. 

As I have a gaming pc myself it was easy for me to decide on PS3, as almost all the exclusives on Xbox comes onto PC as both are powered by MS.

Checkout the exclusive games (youtube videos and reviews) on each of the consoles and i am sure you will end up buying a PS3 for the varied and quality titles on it


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

I personally think that if motion is a must then just get a damn Wii U and play Wii games on it (you will have to buy a Wiimote and Nunchuck separately though).

Otherwise, either a PS3 or Wii U right now or PS4 or Wii U a few months later.


----------



## chetan.g (Jun 18, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> @chetan.g  - A month ago I was looking for options in console gaming as I wanted to try some console exclusives which will never ever surface onto the pc (Yeah I am a hardcore pc gamer, but now i see myself playing more of console games than pc from past 1 month).
> 
> 2 things that i was looking for was the game list that I would love to play and the support for the console as PS4/XBone were around the corner soon (Now we already know which is coming first and also the better console)
> 
> ...





Extreme Gamer said:


> I personally think that if motion is a must then just get a damn Wii U and play Wii games on it (you will have to buy a Wiimote and Nunchuck separately though).
> 
> Otherwise, either a PS3 or Wii U right now or PS4 or Wii U a few months later.





NoasArcAngel said:


> youve not heard about heavy rain?
> 
> you arent a gaming fanatic, why worry about backward compatibility. It would be totally reasonable if u had a 100+ original ps2 game collection.
> 
> ...





BombayBoy said:


> Comment about gaming experience differs from gamer to gamer.
> Motion gaming is better on the PS3 because of the presence of an actual controller instead of you being the controller. But neither platform has offered an awesome title for using motion control.
> 
> Blu-ray is better than any DVD you can get.
> ...





Extreme Gamer said:


> 1) I've no idea. I hate motion gaming so I never tried it on either platform. I did like some of the Wii (and U) games that involved motion though.
> 2) Yes. PS3 has Blu-ray funtionality while Xbox only DVD.
> 3) Decide on the platform before deciding on the games
> 4) PS3 is backwards compatible with PS1 Games only. Previously PS2 support was there but with the redesigns and hardware revisions they removed that functionality to make the console cheaper.
> ...





Thanks soooo much for your valuable feedback . Finally, I am getting Playstation 3 (dropped plan for Xbox 360.).

Thanks again.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

chetan.g said:


> Thanks soooo much for your valuable feedback . Finally, I am getting Playstation 3 (dropped plan for Xbox 360.).
> 
> Thanks again.



Enjoy yourself mate!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

chetan.g said:


> Thanks soooo much for your valuable feedback . Finally, I am getting Playstation 3 (dropped plan for Xbox 360.).
> 
> Thanks again.



That's a good decision.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 18, 2013)

chetan.g said:


> Thanks soooo much for your valuable feedback . Finally, I am getting Playstation 3 (dropped plan for Xbox 360.).
> 
> Thanks again.



Get,If you can, a Pre-owned Ps3 Slim not the new Super Slim models.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Get,If you can, a Pre-owned Ps3 Slim not the new Super Slim models.



No issues with super slim models. They are as good as their predecessor.
It just has a top loading disc bay rather than slot loading.

If somebody is interested in buying a new Ps3, why force em to go for the pre-owned route?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> No issues with super slim models. They are as good as their predecessor.
> It just has a top loading disc bay rather than slot loading.
> 
> If somebody is interested in buying a new Ps3, why force em to go for the pre-owned route?



This.. I was wondering the same.. I bought the new model myself and i do not see any issues on it or rather any differencein performance when compared to older models


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> This.. I was wondering the same.. I bought the new model myself and i do not see any issues on it or rather any differencein performance when compared to older models



It isn't as much about the performance as it is about the quality of the build. Also, the disc vibrations are a lot more audible on the super slim model vs. the previous ones.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It isn't as much about the performance as it is about the quality of the build. Also, the disc vibrations are a lot more audible on the super slim model vs. the previous ones.



Yeah that a valid point. But is it a strong reason to completely avoid the new model and start hunting for older and used slim versions?

I don't think its a strong enough reason to deter a buyer. Sony should have stuck with a slot loading bay here though.

Besides, the buyer also gets the option to get full 500gb ( actual space may be less ) with the new model or save money with 12gb one and later upgrade to a bigger hdd.
The 12gb's only flaw is that it comes without a hdd cage and that has to be bought separately in order to house a hdd.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 18, 2013)

*Some* Ps3 500gb's ship with some faulty Hitachi HDD which causes framerate drops in games or something
I read this in the Official EU PS forums


----------



## Gollum (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Some* Ps3 500gb's ship with some faulty Hitachi HDD which causes framerate drops in games or something
> I read this in the Official EU PS forums



nope, your game might get stuck at times but never frame rate drop.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Some* Ps3 500gb's ship with some faulty Hitachi HDD which causes framerate drops in games or something
> I read this in the Official EU PS forums



Faulty drives in one or two cases does not mean all ps3 super slims are bad.
If those batches would have been really bad, then the issue would have been escalated at all places and not just the EU forums.

I saw that thread New PS3 Super Slim loading and lagging issues - PlayStation Forum

In his case, uncharted 2 is playing fine and uncharted 3 lags. Now how come a faulty hdd choose which game to run fine and which one to lag??

I suppose it must be a firmware issue or some update file for that game. He also experienced the same things in the replacement model.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 18, 2013)

its all fine and dandy. we are running on fw 4.41 and everyrhing is ok


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yeah that a valid point. But is it a strong reason to completely avoid the new model and start hunting for older and used slim versions?
> 
> I don't think its a strong enough reason to deter a buyer. Sony should have stuck with a slot loading bay here though.
> 
> ...



Another thing about the non HDD model is, you lose access to the 12GB when you install an HDD.

Also, the price of a non-HDD PS3 + 500GB 2.5" HDD + Cage is similar (if not more- I'm not sure how much the cage costs) to the price of a 500GB PS3. So it makes no sense to me to get a PS3 without an HDD.

It isn't that much of a hassle to buy a _new_ Slim 250GB PS3 IMHO. They are not that unavailable. Checking out more obscure (but authorised) electronics shops could yield results. Or he could look online (ebay.in has a few if I rmember correctly).


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It isn't that much of a hassle to buy a _new_ Slim 250GB PS3 IMHO. They are not that unavailable. Checking out more obscure (but authorised) electronics shops could yield results. Or he could look online (ebay.in has a few if I rmember correctly).



Yeah absolutely. Getting the older slim model at retail would be extremely good. I often wonder why the heck Sony went as far as replacing that model.
It was the best PS3 sku with a lot of advantages. This super slim was not at all required. The older slim looks much better than the new xbox 360 too.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yeah absolutely. Getting the older slim model at retail would be extremely good. I often wonder why the heck Sony went as far as replacing that model.
> It was the best PS3 sku with a lot of advantages. This super slim was not at all required. The older slim looks much better than the new xbox 360 too.



You don't think they would want to maximize profits at the fag end of this generation do you?

After all the Slim's revised model (the 3000 series vs the 2000/2500 series) was only slightly cheaper for them to produce. The Super slim is significant cost cutting.

Also, the number of revisions and redesigns the PS3 has gotten pales in comparison to the number that the PS2 got.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 19, 2013)

Revision is always part and parcel of any evolving system (then). and as you said super slim was a gimmic to sell more units.

The same kinda revisions are going to happen on PS4 as well.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Revision is always part and parcel of any evolving system (then). and as you said super slim was a gimmic to sell more units.
> 
> The same kinda revisions are going to happen on PS4 as well.



I'm not sure what your point is.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm not sure what your point is.



you spoke about the revision that Ps3 went through and I said its bound to happen except the last 1 (to super slim ver) when there wasnt any significance improvement and it was money making strategy. 

And i gave you a heads up to look forward for such revisions even in PS4 era.

Or do you think Sony wont revise PS4?


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 19, 2013)

I will vote for PS3


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 19, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> you spoke about the revision that Ps3 went through and I said its bound to happen except the last 1 (to super slim ver) when there wasnt any significance improvement and it was money making strategy.
> 
> And i gave you a heads up to look forward for such revisions even in PS4 era.
> 
> Or do you think Sony wont revise PS4?



No, I do believe the PS4 will get revisions. Not trying to be rude or anything, but I just didn't see the relevance of that post.

Obviously, revisions are bound to happen. In this industry, as the market gets saturated, you have to revise your product so that you can counteract lesser sales with more profit per unit  (and to also offer the product at a cheaper price to the consumer).



ramakanta said:


> I will vote for PS3



He's already decided, lol.


----------



## Krow (Jun 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> He's already decided, lol.


Then continue discussion in the relevant thread, lol.


----------

